# Name/Address change after marriage



## webgenius (Aug 19, 2013)

I got married recently. My wife's documents need to be updated with my current residential address. Also my wife's surname need to be changed.

Which one should I get changed first?

Should I change her surname first, and then update the address in all the documents?

Or should I update all the documents, and then change her surname? If I do this way, her documents need to be updated again.

And what is the easiest procedure to change my wife's surname? How to take this forward? We recently obtained our marriage certificate.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 19, 2013)

Congrats for the marriage, enjoy


----------



## d3p (Aug 19, 2013)

webgenius said:


> I got married recently. My wife's documents need to be updated with my current residential address. Also my wife's surname need to be changed.
> 
> Which one should I get changed first?
> 
> ...



Well, First of all. Heartly Wishes. 

I hope this might help you.

1). With the marriage Certificate, get your Wife's Surname changed in a notary & publish it in local news papers [Official Gazettes]. Buy the newspaper & keep it with you for the lifetime. This is applicable for her Previous Certificates from School, College & Office.

Time Required : 2 weeks at max.

2). With the above proof, you can change her surname in Bank, Passport, Aadhaar & Voter ID.

Time Required : Takes Months. Specially Passport & Voter ID.

3). Address Update is easy like a piece of cake. For Banks, you need certain proof like Electricity Bill, Gas Connection or Rental Agreement in either names.

Time Required : Whenever you have time for bank.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2013)

Is it a necessity to change the surname ?


----------



## d3p (Aug 19, 2013)

Faun said:


> Is it a necessity to change the surname ?



Depends..

Its not a mandatory law to change or your wife to adopt your surname after marriage.


----------



## webgenius (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks d3p, that answers almost all my queries. Any idea where can I find a notary in Bangalore? And in which newspaper should I publish the name change?


----------



## d3p (Aug 19, 2013)

webgenius said:


> Thanks d3p, that answers almost all my queries. Any idea where can I find a notary in Bangalore? And in which newspaper should I publish the name change?



I know Koramangala 3rd Block BDA Complex. Any newspaper will be fine. TOI, Hindu, DNA..anything.


----------



## webgenius (Aug 19, 2013)

Is there any official form for name change? Or should I write the name change details in an A4 size paper, and get it notarized? After getting it notarized, I'll publish the old name and new name details in Times of India.

But am I supposed to inform any Government department about the new name?


----------



## d3p (Aug 19, 2013)

webgenius said:


> Is there any official form for name change? Or should I write the name change details in an A4 size paper, and get it notarized? After getting it notarized, I'll publish the old name and new name details in Times of India.
> 
> But am I supposed to inform any Government department about the new name?



Nope. 
You need to fill a small form, given by the notary or any advocate & submit the necessary documents like a copy of marriage Certificate, ID proof & address proof.

In return Notary will write a 2-3 page document on a Govt. Stamp paper about the same. Once he typed it over, read & review it properly. Specially the spellings.

Once reviewed, he can stamp & sign on it. That's it for name Change. Now you can contact the News Agency & inform about it. They will guide you through their pricings & you can provide the necessary information to be published. They will inform you about the date, when the same is about to get published. Buy & keep a or few copy/copies of the same newspaper.


----------

